# Heelside boots?



## qster (Mar 10, 2014)

Has anyone heard of "Heelside" and can provide a recommendation whether they're ok?
I can't find much info about this company, I only found a blurb about it in the following article: Heelside Buys Snowboard Factory | Transworld Snowboarding
According to this article, Heelside is a snowboard-boot company in St.Louis but I can't find any review of their products.


----------



## Christian (Mar 29, 2021)

qster said:


> Has anyone heard of "Heelside" and can provide a recommendation whether they're ok?
> I can't find much info about this company, I only found a blurb about it in the following article: Heelside Buys Snowboard Factory | Transworld Snowboarding
> According to this article, Heelside is a snowboard-boot company in St.Louis but I can't find any review of their products.


A friend of mine helped start Heelside - it was, in fact, started in St Louis. But I lost touch with him years ago. I thought the company closed down, but evidently not. I still see Heelside boot and equipment on the market. Let me know if you find anything. (I realize your original post was from 2014.)


----------

